# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Corydoras Species tank setup for pepe2403

## pepe2403

Cool. Now i got another crazy plan going on in my head.
Actually kind of nice to see the same species schooling together in a tank. :Blah: Better get that idea out of my head before i get more tanks :Razz:

----------


## benny

Cheers,

----------


## pepe2403

Wow! Very nice! Can share how big is the tank? And how many panda cory do you have inside? Is it kind of overcrowded?

----------


## jwuog

Eh...benny, pepe2403 just said better get that crazy plan of his out of his head, and then you posted a nice image of a school of corys ... :Evil:

----------


## pepe2403

Well i wouldn't mind a nice cory only setup somewhere in my home. Looks like i should get rid of the 'rojak' cory tank and convert it into a species tank like what benny just shown me.

----------


## benny

Ok. I'm sorry. I apologise. I must be tired after a long day.

But in the unlikey event that you are interested, you can easily do up a small 1 ft setup with 6 fishes. Pick those that don't grow too big. Set up is just riversand or rounded gravel with some plants on driftwood. Whole thing can be planned and setup in a jiffy.

Here's a selection of species previously available locally.















Cheers,

----------


## pepe2403

Many thanks for all the advices and photos. Really make my day seeing such beautiful photos and setups.

----------


## bryan

How big a school are you looking at? I've seen a picture from a magazine of a school of around 30 Sterbai in a fairly large tank, maybe 3ft and above. Very impressive. If you have a small tank like a 2ft, maybe you can go with 15-20 C.Pygmaeus or 6 of any of the regular sized species.

----------


## luenny

Benny you bad!! Now I get poison also already.

----------


## pepe2403

All in my mind, was a 3ft tank filled with C. sterbai since early this morning......... Control control, must exercise self control. If not my place going to turn into a mini LFS again.

----------


## celticfish

You asked for a species setup?
benny happily provides "posion picture" of setup.
Followed by beautiful and wide selection of species.
All the better for you to place in your mind for the "perfect cory species tank"!  :Laughing: 


@ benny,
Wow the C. napoensis is a beauty.
I suppose these are not easy to come by locally.

----------


## Freshman

3ft C.sterbai tank will look great!  :Grin: 

I think 20 should be a good number.  :Smile:

----------


## luenny

I'm getting there, I'm getting there. I have 11 c. sterbai in my 2.5 feet tank now. Just need to breed them some more and remove the rest of the fishes.  :Grin:  :Laughing:  :Grin:

----------


## benny

_Corydoras napoensis_ is currenly available at C328 if I'm not wrong. They are very active fishes and will also swim in the mid levels of the tank. Very nice! One of my favorites!! Now I feel like going to get 20 pieces for my tank! You guys are terrible.

Cheers,

----------


## celticfish

Save some for me benny!  :Laughing:

----------


## pepe2403

I think i will stick to c. sterbai. I like the pattern and also the goldish colouration on the fins. Now i got to think of a way to offload the others which i am having. :Blah:

----------


## benny

I love them too!



Especially the big round ones.

Cheers,

----------


## pepe2403

Benny! You very bad hor! Make me cannot sleep tonight.

----------


## benny

Opps. Sorry. Since you are not asleep yet. Let me share with you the albino variant of the _Corydoras sterbai_.



Cheers,

----------


## illumnae

i think the original version looks cuter =) the albino at sucha close up looks like a monster! are sterbais supposed to have the yellow tinge throughout the body benny? the ones in my fiancee's tank only have the yellow fins

----------


## pepe2403

i have 2 of those albino sterbai. But i *don't* think they look as good as the normal ones.

----------


## benny

> i have 2 of those albino sterbai. But i *don't* think they look as good as the normal ones.


If you have have a chance to explore them really up close, you will find interesting body markings on them. The white spots is still there, but very muted.




> i think the original version looks cuter =) the albino at sucha close up looks like a monster! are sterbais supposed to have the yellow tinge throughout the body benny? the ones in my fiancee's tank only have the yellow fins


The fish has orangy colored fins. The yellow is more pronounced here due to the color of the substrate.

Cheers,

----------


## pepe2403

Will look at them real close and find out more. Not sure why i bought them too. Maybe impulse buy. But now i think i am stuck with the idea of a cory tank in mind.

----------


## luenny

> _Corydoras napoensis_ is currenly available at C328 if I'm not wrong. They are very active fishes and will also swim in the mid levels of the tank. Very nice! One of my favorites!! Now I feel like going to get 20 pieces for my tank! You guys are terrible.
> 
> Cheers,


Oh, now I gotta go C328 already.  :Grin:  Wait, I have no more tanks. Darn!  :Shocked:

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

poison poison... i have a relatively empty 3.5ft now with just 7 sterbais... poison poison... die... would a species tank or a mixture or 'rojak' cory tank be nicer in your opinion? benny is now the official aq poison-er!!!! haha.. one shot poison at least 3 guys....

----------


## luenny

Went to C328 during lunch just now. Saw some very nice corys. Looks like c. napoensis but the black marking is darker. Very very nice. So tempting!

----------


## benny

> poison poison... i have a relatively empty 3.5ft now with just 7 sterbais... poison poison... die... would a species tank or a mixture or 'rojak' cory tank be nicer in your opinion? benny is now the official aq poison-er!!!! haha.. one shot poison at least 3 guys....


Huh? I'm the victim here! Now I'm thinking of a _Corydoras_ tank!

I think this will be very nice to keep with _Corydoras sterbai_.



Many will be confused by which is which!  :Laughing: 

Since you have such a large tank, have you considered larger specimens?



These are one of my favorite too. Actually, they all are.  :Grin: 

Cheers,

----------


## bryan

Meeting start.
"Hi, I am Bryan. I am a Coryholic. I get depression when visitng Wuhu,C328.."

It takes alot of discipline to do a species only tank. I started with pandas and sterbais and ended up with 7 types of cory in my tank. So stick with only one type or two or..  :Crying: .

----------


## pepe2403

I personally feel that a species tank would be nicer. But then again one will have to control the urge to buy when other nice speices are spotted during LFS visits.

----------


## luenny

Argggh!! Stop all this talk about cory species tank already. You guys are dangerous. Worse still Benny is posting cory photos all over the place. Darn!!  :Grin:

----------


## benny

Yes. I suppose you are right luenny. All talk, no action, no point.

I'm going to get off my butt and get some _Corydoras_ this weekend then. Hope they have some nice ones. I would like some _Corydoras simulatus_ and _Corydoras napoensis_.

By the way, these beautiful fishes makes great photography subjects. Great to 'burn' a few hours on a rainy sunday afternoon. Do consider.

Cheers,

----------


## pepe2403

I strongly agree with benny. I am going to clear my tank soon. And maybe get some sterbai's over the weekend. :Blah:

----------


## luenny

Hahahaa .... too bad my spare tank is already occupied by shrimps. I'm seriously considering c. napoensis in a non-planted (or not heavily planted) species tank. Maybe after I remove my discus.

----------


## pepe2403

Just a question. What do you call C. sterbai in chinese? Anyone can help me so i can tell the LFS uncle what i actually want? Told him C. sterbai but he told me he *don't know* english name.  :Exasperated:

----------


## Freshman

金翅珍珠鼠 ?
黄翅珍珠鼠 ?
滿天星鼠 ?
红翅满天星鼠 ?  :Confused: 

金豹鼠 - seen this written in Y618 :Smile:

----------


## pepe2403

Ah thanks Freshman. Will tell those names to the LFS owner and see if he get what i want.

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Benny, leave some for me over the weekend! i would prefer smaller ones as compared to the larger ones, looks cuter!

agree that a species tank will look cool, especially when the whole lot start schooling and interacting with one another as well! but seriously i don't think i have the discipline to stick to one or two specimens only! was thinking of sterbais, pygmy and pandas before this thread started, but now judging from the various options which benny has offered to everyone, i have to reconsider my options!!

somebody stop me!!!

----------


## aquanatix

Keeping 10 pygmy in a 1footer would look nice with some fine sand and a little flora?
My pygmy females are starting to look a little round and ready,thanks to benny and his beautiful pictures i'm now convinced to start a single species CUM breeding tank! :Grin: 
Argh...cory fever,nice to see so many enthusiasts!
On a side note,with the amount of cory lovers here,we'd probably qualify for our very own cory fanclub!And like bryan mentioned,EVENTUALLY leading to a cory support group as well! :Laughing:

----------


## benny

Species tank..... So tempting..



But I suppose Clint is right. It will be hard to keep it as a species tank. In the end, it will be a 'rojak' tank.

Cheers,

----------


## celticfish

Gold-lines! hehe I still have seven survivors from the last season.
btw guys and gal, in case you haven't realized yet and though he hasn't told me directly, corys are one of benny's favourites!!  :Grin:

----------


## pepe2403

Ah ha. From the photos i can feel that benny has got a soft spot for them. So benny maybe you can share with us which are the species you have now. Or maybe can have a cory open house for fellow cory lovers.

----------


## luenny

Benny,
The gold stripe one is one of my favourite. Too bad I did not find them when I actually wanted to purchase some cories. Come to think of it, I have not seen them since a few months after aquarama. 

Oh, I have one question for cory experts here. Can corydoras do well in air-con room condition? Thinking of starting a species tank (or two) in the office. :Smile:

----------


## benny

Corydoras will do well in air conditioned room. In fact, it's probably best for them if temperature is between 23 to 27, depending on species. 



Here's a fat, fat one...



Yes. I have a soft spot for _Corydoras_. In fact, at one time in time, I have more than 150 species and more than 1000 pieces in my 19 tank setup at home. It was a disaster and my wife demanded the tanks go. So end of story.

Cheers,

----------


## luenny

Ok, stop tempting me with the pictures of c. napoensis already. Darn!! I just hope I can find it when my tanks are ready. 

150 species you say? You must be a real cory fanatic. Maybe you can catch some back from Peru. Hmmm ... come to think of it, I know of someone who has a farm that has cories. I'll go ask him and see if I can arrange a visit for the cory fanatics here or not - if you guys are interested.

----------


## benny

> I know of someone who has a farm that has cories. I'll go ask him and see if I can arrange a visit for the cory fanatics here or not - if you guys are interested.


ok. ok. No more photos.

I've been to 3 farms locally, most of them are not open to public these days. The farms felt that the walk in customers are a borther as they don't buy much and take up a lot of time.

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

I like that schooling effect it's really calming to see. I cannot imagine you have hundreds of cory all schooling in the same direction.

----------


## luenny

Oh this guy doesn't sell to public. Farm also not open to public. He just exports or sell to LFS. Ok going to C328 to look at c. napoensis again. Hmmm ... maybe should just grab some.  :Grin:

----------


## benetay

I would have fallen into the trap if i start keeping fish again. The pictures are alluring.

----------


## celticfish

@ luenny,
I have seen the gold stripes for the last three seasons since 2005.
However, they seem to come in at the year end for one shipment or so.
And that's all for the year/season...
Their beautiful to see in a school.
Acclimatisation is an issue for these guys, like all wild caught hence the price.


But the C. napoensis... *grabs chest and breaths quickely*
Encore! Encore! Encore!  :Laughing:

----------


## pepe2403

Wow 150 species! That's a lot of cories. Are there farms that breed cories only locally? I only remember there is one farm near seaview which breeds cories. But that was many years ago when a friend brought me there. Wonder if it is still around.

----------


## luenny

No the farm I talk about doesn't breed cories. They import from wild and sells to LFS.

Just came back from C328. I find and find and only can find 5 c. napoensis. Now looking at them again, I think one of them is not c. napoensis. Darn!!

----------


## pepe2403

Quick quick share some photos! :Grin: 

I would love to pay the farm a visit. Maybe can get to see some nice cories and get them too.

----------


## luenny

Bad news. I ask the 2 farms I know but they won't allow public. So sorry about dashing your hopes guys. 

Anyway, the pics of my c. napoensis have to wait a while. They're currently in a quarantine tank which is dark. Don't want to disturb them too much.

----------


## weiquan

excellant photos there benny.
really like the way you emphasis your corys with the simple layout in *your* tanks.

im interested in purchasing C.atropersonatus, would it be possible to inform me where to start hunting?

----------


## benny

The last time I saw _Corydoras atropersonatus_, it was at C328. That must be about 6 months ago.

Cheers,

----------

